# So Much Poop!



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Also they smell horrible :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Has he had a fecal test for giardia and coccidia? They don't typically show up on a standard fecal float and they don't respond to regular broad spectrum dewormers.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Aubrey said:


> Has he had a fecal test for giardia and coccidia? They don't typically show up on a standard fecal float and they don't respond to regular broad spectrum dewormers.


I don't know. He was wormed by his breeder and had his stool tested twice for worms at the vet. Is this a separate test from the regular test they do for puppies?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Giardia is super tiny, so sometimes it is missed on a regular fecal float. There is a different solution that is used if giardia is suspected. Or, they will just do a straight fecal smear slide prep lol.

Coccidia diagnosis is pretty much the same as giardia- instead of the float fluid slide they will generally just do a poop slide.

Sometimes, with "chronic poop" issues in puppies they will just treat for both without testing.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Aubrey said:


> Giardia is super tiny, so sometimes it is missed on a regular fecal float. There is a different solution that is used if giardia is suspected. Or, they will just do a straight fecal smear slide prep lol.
> 
> Coccidia diagnosis is pretty much the same as giardia- instead of the float fluid slide they will generally just do a poop slide.
> 
> Sometimes, with "chronic poop" issues in puppies they will just treat for both without testing.


Thanks I'll ask my vet to check for that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I see you are from Florida. Hookworm and whipworm is common there I have come to find out. I got my pup from Florida and he had hookworm and whipworm. I live in NB Canada so when we checked for worms they were missed. Hookworm and whipworm are not common here. It made him poop a lot too. An easy fix if perhaps that's the problem.


----------

